
Location-aware search with Apache Lucene and Solr - r11t
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/j-spatial/index.html
======
mark_l_watson
A useful article by Grant Ingersoll, of Mahoot fame.

I am using PostGIS for two current customer projects, but when I have time
I'll work through Grant's example from this article.

